# protein skimmer concern



## rewindthelies (Dec 14, 2010)

i have a 30 gal. tank with a 90 gal. hang on filter, 10 lbs of seeding live sand and a heater set at 80 f. i have green spotted puffers and hermit crabs in the tank, but i recently just lost my job and cant afford a protein skimmer atm. the tank has been set up for a month, does any one have advice as to how to compensate for no skimmer? i tried making my own and it flopped .


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I think Dr.s F&S have a no interest for 12 months pay later thing, so you could get one now and pay it back when you get another job.


----------



## rewindthelies (Dec 14, 2010)

funlad3 said:


> I think Dr.s F&S have a no interest for 12 months pay later thing, so you could get one now and pay it back when you get another job.


i think you mentioned to me on another thread i posted about your adventures in making a protein skimmer. did it ever turn out? in my case i dont have any corals, and only a lb or two of live rock for algae propagation. i have been doing freshwater for so long with out any problems, theni read about saltwater and everyone is wishy washy about what gadgets and gizmos to use. i just broke down and got a power-glo t8 single light bulb to support the live rock, i just want my fish to be ok; they dont seem to have any problems. what do you use for your tank(s)?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I still don't have a tank!  My idea was basically a plastic box (24"x6"x6") with a plastic ramp in it around the perimeter. It isn't done yet... Basically though... Hold on, I'll post my computer model. gimme five.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry, I can't get a screen shot from the windows side of my mac... Grrr. Anyways, the inside of the box is the 24x6x6, and inside that is a centered chamber, the exterior of which is 24x2x2. This divides the main chamber into four eual parts, each having three equal thirds. The ramp goes up this all the way to the top. The air tube goes down through the middle releasing the air bubbles at the bottom of the ramp. The water outlet is just beyond that. The second air outlet feeds into a tube at the top of the skimmer and back into a separate containment unit. the water outlet is just before this. 

Confusing? I'll post pictures when I'm done. In the mean time, try to fix your skimmer, try the no interest thing from the Dr.s website, or go to a LFS with calateral until you can pay for a new skimmer. Good luck! (Your fish should be fine for a little while, but not indefinitely. If you have one, at least add in a power filter that you'd use on a FW.)


----------



## rewindthelies (Dec 14, 2010)

i have a hang on 90 gal. filter that you use for fresh water already. im also using biological filtration and water changes arnt that hard i just aim to get the uneaten food. the one i made worked kind of, i just had more clear water in the collection cup then anything. it baffles me at how people get all that foam :/


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Just try to get a skimmer, okay?


----------



## rewindthelies (Dec 14, 2010)

im looking at online vendors


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Fosters and Smith have a good program! Look!

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/fish-supplies/aquarium-protein-skimmer/ps/c/3578/4392

Look at the bill me later section!


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

If you don't have the money to buy a protein skimmer then don't buy one. No reason to go into debt to buy one. Just do weekly 20% water changes and you will be golden. I never used a protein skimmer on my nano's.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, really. Puffers and crabs and sand? They're all rough and tough and able to handle some stuff. Skimmers are needed when you start trying to keep delicate things. They make everything better, and your current setup would benefit from one considerably, but for now you can get by fine without one.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

What they said ! you don't need it, just don't skimp on water changes.


----------



## rewindthelies (Dec 14, 2010)

i have a great hang on filter and havent had any problems in the month i have had it, i have live rock sand crabs and gsp's. im not ready for the delicate stuff yet


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Why not? Join us!!! (I can finally say us because I'm finally moving on building my SW setup. I'm working on my DIY HOB Box and my DIY ATO unit! (Did Anyone see that one?))

Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us...Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us...Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us...Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us...Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us...Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us...Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us...Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us...Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us... Join Us...


GO COPY PASTE!!!!


----------



## rewindthelies (Dec 14, 2010)

no offence but ************ ? calm down there kiddo


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry... I was bored and tired... Just a copy paste thing...


----------

